# Questions about importing beans



## Mr8ean (May 8, 2011)

Some questions. If anyone knows the answers please feel free to answer. As always your responses are appreciated.

1. I was told that imported green beans are not taxed whereas roasted beans are. Is this true?

2. Typically what weight of beans would you need to import in order for the fixed cost of the shipping to be less of a burden. Are there typical sizes of box/crate etc

3. Assuming they they're stored correctly, how long do green and roasted beans last before they deteriorate?

Thanks again

Alex


----------



## Beatski (Feb 18, 2012)

I have been doing some research in this at the minute, and I think you are right, there is no import tax on green beans, i have also worked on the basis (and have been informed by contacts in the business) that as a general rule of thumb, you need to bring in ~ 2/3 tonnes of green beans to be able to cover the costs of shipping and Terminal Handling Charges etc.

This is for Speciality Grade Coffee

Regards

Beatski


----------

